# There really are some dicks about in the snow!



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

*It happens to all of us... 
*
You're driving along just minding your own business, 
when all of a sudden - without any warning, this Dick in a 4x4 
pulls out right in front of you ......


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: looks more like a knob head to me


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Love to see the size of the snowman that is from :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

It would be interesting to see the result if the truck had to stop in hurry. :-|


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

j8keith said:


> It would be interesting to see the result if the truck had to stop in hurry. :-|


Don't think I'd like to be rear ended by him.


----------

